# Trying to install Windows 10 Tech preview in Microsoft Virtual PC



## yodzak (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello,
I am trying to install the Window 10 Tech preview on my Windows 7 pc running Microsoft Virtual PC. I get the following message, 

Your PC needs to restart.
Please hold down the power button.
Parameters:

0x00000110
0xFFD01D30
0x00000000
0xC00000D

Any help would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks,
Arnie


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, not sure that the cpu emulated by Virtual PC can support Windows 10. If you look around the 'net, some people have installed W10 TP on a VM but not using Virtual PC. Just like Windows 8.1, Windows 10 is extremely finicky with the processor. Please go to this page: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-faq#faq=tab0 and read all about it, especially the system requirements.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

You can also try the 32-bit version of the Win10 preview (I think there is one). Sometimes even with a 64-bit host OS, you can't run a 64-bit VM, due to a limitation in the BIOS.


----------



## 88tarot88 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have had the same issue(same goes for windows 8.1)
If you want to do a virtual machine 32 or 64 bit you will need a cpu that has hardware virtualisation.
as an example I have tried this on an old e2160 and it did not work whereas on an older Q6600 it did.
The same will go for pretty much any AMD chip as most of them have hardware virtualisation.

Now what I did for mine with a fx 8350 was to use virtualbox and a VHD file.
setup windows 10 install everything etc etc then using the vhd and EZBCD
http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
you can get an older free version from file hippo.

Use that to change the boot menu setup and boot from the vhd file.
restart the computer and it will run as if it was a normal setup with all the hardware available, by far the best way to test without partitioning.

I found in testing that it ran around the same speed for everything except hard drive speed which was down around 10 percent.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You would be better off with using VirtualBox which is what I now use for all my local virtualised machines (Servers, PCs, Linux etc).


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I had the same issue installing Windows 10 Technical Preview in VirtualBox.

The only solution I found was to download a trial of VMWare Fusion and install it there - it worked.

That being said, the errors you are receiving most likely have to do with hardware visualization capabilities being enabled.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't have experience with MS Virtual PC, however I use both Virtualbox and VMware Player. On my machine, a 64 bit system won't run in Virtualbox but will in VMware.


----------

